# Free Shotokan Kata Book



## dancingalone (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm posting it in this forum, because any Shotokan people likely already know about Rob Redmond's site.

Anyway, his book is now freely downloadable in pdf format.  http://www.24fightingchickens.com/kata/

This might be useful to any TKDist who still performs the old karate forms such as the Pyung Ahns or Balsek.  Or you might just have idle curiosity.

I actually bought a physical copy of the book when it first came out.  It's worth a few readings if you practice the Shotokan kata and you want to get a Shotokan stylist's thoughts on how to technically perform the patterns.  Caveat:  Rob Redmond isn't a bunkai enthusiast so you won't applications in his book.


----------



## ATC (Mar 5, 2010)

That bicycle story had me rolling.


----------



## K-man (Mar 5, 2010)

Haven't had time to read all the way but a quick flick shows a really interesting read.  Although it is predominantly Shotokan, for obvious reasons, it is relevant to any other style too.  Thanks for the post, really good stuff.


----------

